# Another All-Clad v Tri-Ply vs Multi Clad discussion



## terroir (Dec 10, 2010)

So....

I've just replaced my saucepans and I have *really* appreciated the various topics in these forums that have helped to give me a better idea, but I'm going to throw this out there.... There seems to be a huge number of "me too" All-Clad owners that probably are buying purely because of the name and then swear blindly how good they are - The All-Clad Mafia! - without any appreciation or discussion of any of the short comings.

Being the anal researcher that I am, I tried to do as much homework as I could before making a decision. I went from All-Clad Copper Core to Stainless Steel, very briefly to COP-R and then to "the others". After walking around a number of shops trying and much on-line research, I came to the conclusion that All-Clad really were resting on their laurels and just not that good. Money isn't so much of an object as I was prepared to splash out for a set of the Copper Core All-Clads (if they were worth it). Consensus was that they weren't.

Finally I just couldn't get my head around the fact that the stainless series didn't have pouring lips on them. REALLY? I can understand for larger saucepans but for 1-2 qts, come on....

So I after too much time I have just bought the Calphalon Tri-Ply 1.5qt and 4.5qt - similar construction, similar good looks, PLUS a more ergo designed easier to hold handle PLUS glass lids and cheaper.

BUT

To hedge my bets and have a basis for comparison I have also bought the 3qt All-Clad (sans pouring lip) so I hope to have a pretty good idea which way to jump next. I am still in the market for a 2 or 2.5, but will wait to see how these play out and will most likely make the next move into a couple of proper 2.5mm copper Mauviel pieces next time I am in Paris.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I've owned All-Clad stainless for 20+ years and I think it's generally a good product.  However, I've recently discovered Le Creuset tri-ply stainless, and I have to say that it beats All-Clad hands-down.  Nothing sticks to it, it pours better, the handles are better, it also works on induction, and it's less expensive (although still not cheap).  It's also better than the Calphalon hard-anodized that I've owned.  JMHO.  If I needed to buy a whole set of something, Le Creuset tri-ply would be the one.  The only downside is that it's a relatively new line so they don't offer as many pieces as some of the other companies.

I would also add that I have a couple of pieces of All-Clad's d5 non-stick for which I paid a small fortune at Williams-Sonoma.  The non-stick coating is discoloring after less than 3 months of light use and I doubt it's longevity.


----------

